# Question...



## ChargePoint (Jul 12, 2017)

So, what do you do while your Tesla charges?? _(or any other EV, if you're still waiting on your Tesla)_


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

I work (when charging at work).
Or sleep (when charging at home).


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

garsh said:


> I work.
> Or sleep.


In a Leaf?! No wonder you sleep...


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Michael Russo said:


> In a Leaf?! No wonder you sleep...


Comments clarified.


----------

